# Tired of orange turn signals?



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I have the best solution for those ugly stock tail lights!

Some of us HATE orange rear turn signals. This thread is devoted to solving this problem while not getting ricey...but sophisticated. Lemme explain what you need to do:

1) Go get your materials. That includes Krylon Stain glass paint. This can be found at alot of craft stores like Michaels. Virtually it is transparent and is the best stuff to use on your lights. If you can find another can of transparent spray paint then go right ahead. You might want to stop at wal mart and get some of the 96 cent can of clear coat so that the Krylon wont peal. 

2) Uninstall your tail lights. This can be optional if it turns into too much trouble. It is the cheapest way...unless you want to get your painters tape and news paper out. It is still best to pull the lights because if you paint them mounted then there is a chance that the paint will run and then its ugly.

3) Clean the lights with rubbing alcohol really really good. Then spray the area you want painted, that is, your ugly amber tail lenses. One good coat should do but a second coat want hurt either. Then apply the clear coat with a good coat or 2. 

4) It is best to let dry for a day or so for best results

There is a chance that this stuff can peal but if done right it should last you a long time. I would have some pictures but I just did this today on my Accord Wagon and its dark right now. This is also good to use on those ugly clear Alteza tails. And If you want to go for a JDM look then get some orange stain paint and paint your parking lights. Be creative...post your ideas! 

Cost for materials:

Stain Paint: $7
Clear coat: $.96
Painters tape: $4
Newspaper: FREE!!!

This really beats paying a bunch of money for Altezas and you can make your tails look better for around 12 bones. You will have plenty of materials left to do at least 5 more cars depending on how much stuff you use. 

Please comment...and no negative feedback...NONE!! Or everything you see now is gone.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

you can't edit your post so its not going to be gone.

How bright is it? thats the only downfall I see with orange and then red overtop.

also do you have a pic of it with the lights on? Does the amber/red make it a wierd color?

I'm sure it looks good though, I've seen people red overtop of their tails before.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ide like to see some pics


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Any pics please?


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I got some before and after pics of the ol Shag Wagon.

Before (UGLY!!!!)









After









The pics arent that good until I get a digital camera. I might do my B12 up with this here crafty project and Ill shoot up close with one finished and one left alone. The paint does not affect the light coming out. Its about as bright as the old orange lense...its just red. The amber/red does not make it a wierd color at all unless you dont put enough paint on the lense. That happened to me and now I have to go back and put a light coat on the right lense. 

http://www.accordwagonclub.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1051
Thats where I got my idea from but I just made it simpler. There are some pictures on there somewhere.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

looks good, like I've said, its been done before on the board, I just think this might be the 1st write up on it.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

They make things look alot better on some cars. It would really set off some of the B12s out there. 


sticky?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

theres plenty of writeups on the board. most are more specific to people that did their 200sx lights but its all the same. great mod on any car. did my buddies 240sx and another friends nx1600 tails with this method. looks stock and way better than red/amber. just dont forget, obviously 4-5 light coats with 10 minutes inbetween coats will look alot better than if you just do a couple heavy coats and it accidentaly runs.
and be patient. I placed my tails back in and was pushing on the black trim to get it firm and put a fingerprint in the still tacky paint. had to strip it all off with acetone, rewash and repaint all over again!
not only did I lose a lot of time that could have been spent waiting for it to dry completely, but I had to make sure the 2nd tail got the same amt of coats and looked the same as the first, already put back on the car.








testors transparent candy apple red found at michaels craft store $2-3 a small can. 1 is plenty


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I would like to find some smoke stain so I can make them a bit darker.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yea, screw those orange turn signals:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

They still look orange in that photo...


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Mine have been red for quite some time.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

myoung said:


> They still look orange in that photo...


I agree.. You can see the difference. Nothing another coat or 2 can't fix.
.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

transparent red vinyl is easier and i think produces a more uniform appearance
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Viny...50449QQitemZ8019658373QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW

here it is on my old car


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Biscuit said:


> sticky?


This would only be worthy of being a sticky if you posted the actual pictures of the projects. The pictures to go along with the instructions are a little helpful. AND before and after pictures don't cut it.

Other than that...decent job.


----------



## sybergato (Aug 23, 2005)

You can paint your turning signals and still have it being legal?? Hmph. . . .I didn't know that. . . .


----------



## Spykce (Aug 16, 2005)

the rear ones have to be "amber" or red. The front ones have to be Amber .. or can maybe be white I'd have to check. Fog lamps can be white or amber. Tail lamps have to be red, headlights clear white.

At least that's the law in michigan.


----------



## sybergato (Aug 23, 2005)

What about the white part in the tail lights? Some people have painted them, some haven't. . . law or preference?


----------



## B13Sentra2DR (Dec 7, 2003)

Looks great getting rid of the orange on the 91-94 sentra too

testors transparent candy apple red and enamel based clear coat was used:









Chris


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

Are they still bright enough painted? As is, I find the stock B13 tails pretty dim. But whateva, they look real nice painted.
D
PS what about 'hyper white' or some stuff bulbs for the tails? Anybody use other than stock bulbs?


----------



## B13Sentra2DR (Dec 7, 2003)

Dan you lose MINIMAL light output (10-20% or so) even retaining stock bulbs, all thats different with mine is my blinkers are red now and the SLIGHTEST BIT dimmer then before.

Chris


----------



## WoLfFaNgZ (Nov 8, 2004)

B13Sentra2DR said:


> Dan you lose MINIMAL light output (10-20% or so) even retaining stock bulbs, all thats different with mine is my blinkers are red now and the SLIGHTEST BIT dimmer then before.
> 
> Chris


there was no difference in brightness when i painted mine but yeah MINIMAL is right


----------

